# Warning on overnight ship stays (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

Ship owners could be breaching safety guidelines by allowing crew to remain onboard vessels overnight.

More from BBC News...


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Better start building hotels for when those cruise ships hit port!
AB


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

Wot a load of Bo***ks ! Has the MCA joined all those crazy b*****ds who try and rule the minutae of our lives ?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

That BBC news item doesn't tell the whole story, the MCA press release is here: http://nds.coi.gov.uk/Content/Detail.asp?ReleaseID=384433&NewsAreaID=2


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Usual BBC half a story by people who don't understand what they're talking about.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Chouan said:


> Usual BBC half a story by people who don't understand what they're talking about.


I do not think it is just the BBC that gets it's facts wrong, most of the media does. It all comes down to the journalistic creed, '' don't let facts or truth get in the way of a good story.''


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

No more "nobs ", what a shame ?.


----------



## Fieldsy (Nov 3, 2008)

ROBERT HENDERSON said:


> I do not think it is just the BBC that gets it's facts wrong, most of the media does. It all comes down to the journalistic creed, '' don't let facts or truth get in the way of a good story.''


Isn't that often the old sailors' creed as well?
(Jester)


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

MCA report seems to about what you would expect after a trajedy like this but point 4:

_4. Do all sleeping cabins have at least two separate means of escape to open deck?_

seems a bit OOT. You get on ferries with cabins with only one exit and not even our FPSO has cabins with two exits to the main deck.

On reflection I suppose it means two exits from the accommodation area to the main deck and not from each cabin?

McC


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

We may have to go back to Port Holes that open and that are sized a bit bigger around to accommodate the two means of escape.  Or are they saying the crew quarters are still one big open berthing area?


----------

